

Why You’ve Never Heard About Steve Jobs’ Skateboarding Prowess - frostmatthew
https://medium.com/p/739e78469a21

======
thenerdfiles
tl;dr Write down a list of the 10 things you're good at, and then a list of
the 10 things you're not good at. (Avoid the word "good", though.) Compile a
10 item list from both with adjectives which resonate with you. Plan your
improvements and enhancements accordingly, ignore the rest.

